# Amazon is Buying Whole Foods



## Steve Kroll (Jun 16, 2017)

It will be interesting to see how this shakes out...

Amazon is buying Whole Foods for $13.7 billion - Jun. 16, 2017

I know a lot of people on DC are not fans of Whole Foods (or Whole Paycheck, as some call it), but there is one right across the street from where I work, so I sometimes go over there to grab lunch, or pick up a few things to take home. If they weren't so darn convenient, I probably wouldn't shop there as often as I do, though.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 16, 2017)

That doesn't seem to be in Amazon's core strategy

Their stock is dropping.  I'm afraid for them.

I don't care about WF


----------



## msmofet (Jun 16, 2017)

I know we had a thread awhile ago talking about Amazon going to open food stores but I can't find the thread. Does anyone remember that?? 
I remember someone saying they would have meal kits like Blue Apron and there wouldn't be checkout lines - just bag your groceries and when you leave the store sensors would read the product tags and charge the card you will link to your account (something like like) this way you can run in and out without standing on checkout lines. Someone was concerned that if you put something back you would still get charged for it. Does this jog anyone's memory?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2017)

Jeff Bezos: "Alexa, buy me something from Whole foods."

Alexa: "OK, Jeff.  I'll buy Whole Foods for you."

Jeff: "Wait! What?! Oh, OK."


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 16, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Jeff Bezos: "Alexa, buy me something from Whole foods."
> 
> Alexa: "OK, Jeff.  I'll buy Whole Foods for you."
> 
> Jeff: "Wait! What?! Oh, OK."


----------



## roadfix (Jun 16, 2017)

jennyema said:


> That doesn't seem to be in Amazon's core strategy
> 
> Their stock is dropping.  I'm afraid for them.
> 
> I don't care about WF



Check again.    Both AMZN and WFM are way up right now.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 16, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Check again.    Both AMZN and WFM are way up right now.



Not one second after I read this I was told "my God, it's up"

Let's see where it is in 6 weeks!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 16, 2017)

jennyema said:


> Not one second after I read this I was told "my God, it's up"
> 
> Let's see where it is in 6 weeks!




I'm just sorry I sold all my AMZN stock back in 1999.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 16, 2017)

roadfix said:


> I'm just sorry I sold all my AMZN stock back in 1999.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 16, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Jeff Bezos: "Alexa, buy me something from Whole foods."
> 
> Alexa: "OK, Jeff.  I'll buy Whole Foods for you."
> 
> Jeff: "Wait! What?! Oh, OK."


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 16, 2017)

msmofet said:


> I know we had a thread awhile ago talking about Amazon going to open food stores but I can't find the thread. Does anyone remember that??
> I remember someone saying they would have meal kits like Blue Apron and there wouldn't be checkout lines - just bag your groceries and when you leave the store sensors would read the product tags and charge the card you will link to your account (something like like) this way you can run in and out without standing on checkout lines. Someone was concerned that if you put something back you would still get charged for it. Does this jog anyone's memory?



MsM, I too seem to recall that thread/conversation ... at the time I thought that sounds like a good idea for folks like Millennials, grab and go


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 16, 2017)

msmofet said:


> I know we had a thread awhile ago talking about Amazon going to open food stores but I can't find the thread. Does anyone remember that??...


*This isn't THE article, MsM, but it is AN article about that same store*. It mentions that, at the time, the store was available only to Amazon employees. Whether or not it's now open to the public is not mentioned.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 16, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Jeff Bezos: "Alexa, buy me something from Whole foods."
> 
> Alexa: "OK, Jeff.  I'll buy Whole Foods for you."
> 
> Jeff: "Wait! What?! Oh, OK."



Bravo!  You could do sit-down comedy.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 16, 2017)

DANG IT!!!
Sprout's stock is dropping, along with several other grocery chains.
The "talking heads" are saying this could end the "Mom & Pop" grocers for good.  That would be a shame for some communities, and a great loss.
I DO NOT want to lose my beloved Sprouts aka my Green Grocer.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Bravo!  You could do sit-down comedy.





I thought I just did!


----------



## bakechef (Jun 16, 2017)

I've read that Amazon has been looking to buy a food retailer for a while.  This fits into their plan to expand Amazon Fresh concept.  Whole Foods has a coast to coast presence and distribution centers all across the US, this will fast track Amazon's grocery business.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 16, 2017)

That can also mean major price wars.


----------



## Addie (Jun 16, 2017)

msmofet said:


> I know we had a thread awhile ago talking about Amazon going to open food stores but I can't find the thread. Does anyone remember that??
> I remember someone saying they would have meal kits like Blue Apron and there wouldn't be checkout lines - just bag your groceries and when you leave the store sensors would read the product tags and charge the card you will link to your account (something like like) this way you can run in and out without standing on checkout lines. Someone was concerned that if you put something back you would still get charged for it. Does this jog anyone's memory?



http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...cery-store-without-a-checkout-line-97123.html

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## kleenex (Jun 16, 2017)

The main question is one year from now is can Amazon turn Whole Paycheck into half Paycheck.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-whole-foods-in-13-7-billion-bet-on-groceries

From link:








that image certainly shows that if Amazon really wanted to expand into more stores and more warehouses they can


----------



## msmofet (Jun 16, 2017)

Addie said:


> http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...cery-store-without-a-checkout-line-97123.html
> 
> Is this what you are looking for?


Yes. Thank you this is the thread. I couldn't find it.


----------



## Addie (Jun 17, 2017)

msmofet said:


> Yes. Thank you this is the thread. I couldn't find it.



You are welcome.


----------



## ixamnis (Jun 26, 2017)

Honestly, this is no surprise to me, and I can see how it fits into Amazon's overall strategy. 

The Whole Foods target market is younger (under 40) college educated people with higher incomes. These people are internet savvy and love to shop online, whenever possible.

Amazon has been gradually getting into the home delivery grocery business for a couple of years, now.  But, until now, when you ordered food from Amazon, you didn't know (or have a choice) where it came from. That doesn't matter too much if you want to order a box of Cheerios or a jar of Ragu. It's all the same.  However, if you want to order produce, bread or meat, it makes a BIG difference to many buyers. 

The people who are most likely to order food online will be far more likely to order if from Amazon if they know it's going to come to their house from Whole Foods rather than from Wal*Mart.


----------



## Addie (Jun 27, 2017)

Walmart bought Jet. They have always sold household cleaning products. Then when Walmart purchased the company, food became available. I only purchase name brand household products, and never food on line. You always hear about how inexpensive the food is at Walmart, never how fresh.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 28, 2017)

As a geezer in a city with poor public transportation, I'm interested in how this shakes out. Not overly optimistic though.


----------



## kleenex (Jun 28, 2017)

Addie said:


> Walmart bought Jet. They have always sold household cleaning products. Then when Walmart purchased the company, food became available. I only purchase name brand household products, and never food on line. You always hear about how inexpensive the food is at Walmart, never how fresh.




Walmart going into the deep end for website companies selling goods.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jun 29, 2017)

Walmart food is fine.  It can be a very boring and mundane selection at times, but not always.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 29, 2017)

Just gambling here.    Thanks to Amazon I was able to buy some Blue Apron this morning at the public offering price.    Just wanted something food-related.


----------

